# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с монитором

## mpoweralex

*Помагаем друг другу с проблемами мониторов.*

*Обязательно указывать модель и марку ваших мониторов!!!*

*Нарушители будут наказываться.*

----------


## mpoweralex

Помог самый простой метод... Зашел в безопасный и все...Все заработало.....

----------


## max_str

такая проблема. Внезапно слетели дрова с видяхи Leadteck PX8600GT.
скачал 169.25, посатвились, прошло неск. дней. опять все слетело.потом поставил заново, перзагружаюсь, но при этом заггрузка проходит, но монит тухнет. и все ничего не сделать. в безопасном гружусь, дрова сношу, он с обычными грузится, ставлю опять. перезагружаюсь, таже история.
Моник AL1916W.
В чем может быть проблема?

4mpoweralex
чем тебе безопасный режим помог?

----------


## Alex-mazahaka

У меня монитор старый LG 563N почемуто потускнел что делать яркосьть контрасносьть на все

----------


## cyberdemon

видимо дрова от карточки выставляют частоты неподдерживаемые монитором... ковыряй драйвера..

----------


## ravshan

Кто подскажет, существует какой либо способ исправления царапин на мониторе ноутбука? Там плёночное покрытие, мож как нибудь сгладить и свести царапину к минимуму...? Или теперь тока ноут весь менятьИ? ( за почти год экспуатации первая царапина случайно поставленная от шнура с микроюсбишным пазом)

----------


## Alex-mazahaka

> Кто подскажет, существует какой либо способ исправления царапин на мониторе ноутбука? Там плёночное покрытие, мож как нибудь сгладить и свести царапину к минимуму...? Или теперь тока ноут весь менятьИ? ( за почти год экспуатации первая царапина случайно поставленная от шнура с микроюсбишным пазом)


Врятли чтото поможет напишы подробней какой у тебя нод.Чем смогу тем подсоблю.Самому чтото мутить несоветую.:eek:

----------


## ravshan

Dell inspiron 1501

----------


## heart

> У меня монитор старый LG 563N почемуто потускнел что делать яркосьть контрасносьть на все


Трубка-то выгорела, но не повод чтобы ставить крест. Снимаете крышку и у самого основания кинескопа находите две "ножки", слева и справа, корректируете яркость и контрастность, монитор как новый.

----------


## heart

Проблема с монитором, ЖК ProView 17”. Внезапно погас. Лампа горит. Выключаю-включаю интерфейсную кнопку, секунды четыре работает и гаснет. Пробовал отключать питание монитора, выключать и снова включать интерфейсную кнопку, придерживая, одновременно подключая питание – результата не дало. Можно ли устранить проблему в домашних условиях или надо везти в сервис.

P.S.: Возможно обострилась старая проблема. Примерно полгода была необходимость подсоединять интерфейсный кабель на два компьютера. Происходило это постоянно в течение примерно месяца или двух (если не больше), естественно «на горячую», в результате чего у монитора (с которым сейчас проблемы) в рабочем режиме интерфейсная лампочка стала гореть жёлтым, а в ждущем и выключенном зелёным и перестал идти звук через встроенные колонки. 

P.P.S.: Выключил на час, после этого монитор, проработав примерно минут 10, снова потух.

----------

